# Opinion on service



## jar546 (May 6, 2011)

Thoughts?

IRC 2009 applies or NEC 2008

POCO is OK with it.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 6, 2011)

I hope it doesn't get windy there


----------



## Builder Bob (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a common method used in older construction on houses from the 40's and 50's. Not that uncommon where I came from.  Only issue may be the clearances from the window for FD access if needed.


----------



## chris kennedy (May 6, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> Only issue may be the clearances from the window


Certainly appears to be within 3' of the window.


----------



## 480sparky (May 8, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Certainly appears to be within 3' of the window.


That was my first thought.


----------



## Yankee (May 8, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Certainly appears to be within 3' of the window.


I believe the 3' is from an operating portion of a window. Do we know if the top sash operates?


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 8, 2011)

Agree with rick18071 it is the distance from the awning to the service drop that should be the concern. It looks like in the picture the service drop could come in contact with the metal awning. The awning would prevent a person from coming in contact with the drop thru an open window


----------



## chris kennedy (May 8, 2011)

Yankee said:
			
		

> I believe the 3' is from an operating portion of a window. Do we know if the top sash operates?


The way I read it if any part of the window opens the entire window would be included in the 3' rule.



> 230.9 Clearances on Buildings.Service conductors and final spans shall comply with 230.9(A), (B), and ©.
> 
> (A) Clearances. Service conductors installed as open conductors or multiconductor cable without an overall outer jacket shall have a clearance of not less than 900 mm (3 ft) from windows that are designed to be opened, doors, porches, balconies, ladders, stairs, fire escapes, or similar locations.
> 
> Exception:  Conductors run above the top level of a window shall be permitted to be less than the 900-mm (3-ft) requirement.


----------



## Yankee (May 8, 2011)

I would suggest that a single hung window was not designed to have the top sash open. The intent is to prevent someone reaching out the window and touching the conductor, not an issue if kept 3' away from an operable part.


----------



## raider1 (May 9, 2011)

This will sound strange, but if the conductors running over to the home are service drop conductors then the NEC (Or IRC) does not apply, per 90.2(B)(5)(a).

The 2011 NEC has clarified that the clearance requirements of 230.9 is for service conductors (Which service drop conductors are not). Service conductors are located between the service point and the service disconnecting means.

If we have service drop conductors the service point will typically be where the utility splices to the service entrance conductors run up the mast.

Chris


----------

